# Outer Hebrides/ Western Isles.



## tresrikay (Jun 9, 2008)

Just 6 weeks till we roll off the Oban/Barra ferry and I was wondering if we have any seasoned travellers to these mystic shores. We are travelling every road and byway and although we are aware that wildcamping is positively encouraged, I was hoping that someone out there might have a few choice not to miss spots that they would  be happy to share, also any to avoid though I would think that highly unlikely.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Jun 9, 2008)

*South Uist*

Rick, when you leave Barra head up to Loch Boisdale on Uist. As you leave the village you will come to a tee junction where the main road goes to the right. Turn left here for the Sound of Eriskay. As you turn left you will see a garage forecourt and beside the pumps is a fish & chip shop!  There is a long causway across to the Island, which is worth having a look round.  There are places to wild down near the little harbour.  Our favourite, however is back up the road towards Loch Boisdale. One or two miles before the tee junction there is a church on the right hand side. A few hundred yards before the church is a lane to the left sign posted 'Beach'. You go past a couple of farms, cattle grids and gates, until it eventually comes out on a flat bit of short grass with some hard stands amongst dunes.  Dunes on each side but panoramic views out to sea. Its an easy walk down to the beach (approx 50yds)  and other, longer walks, to each side. If you prefer there are a couple of c---s---s  on the Island. Lots to see and do. If you are heading up to Loch Maddy turn left off the A865 onto the B892 and you will eventually come to a WW2 airfield on the left that is still in commercial use today.  Other places we stayed:- Uig on Skye, Ullapool, (we went to the Loopallu [Ullapool backwards!]  annual Festival of music, Sawdocters etc! ) Cove, {north of Poolwe}, Unapool, beside the bridge, Durine, near to Smoo cave, John O'groats and loads more. We where out for five weeks on this one last September. 
     Hope my ramblings help you,  Jim.


----------



## tresrikay (Jun 10, 2008)

jimmnlizz said:


> Rick, when you leave Barra head up to Loch Boisdale on Uist. As you leave the village you will come to a tee junction where the main road goes to the right. Turn left here for the Sound of Eriskay. As you turn left you will see a garage forecourt and beside the pumps is a fish & chip shop!  There is a long causway across to the Island, which is worth having a look round.  There are places to wild down near the little harbour.  Our favourite, however is back up the road towards Loch Boisdale. One or two miles before the tee junction there is a church on the right hand side. A few hundred yards before the church is a lane to the left sign posted 'Beach'. You go past a couple of farms, cattle grids and gates, until it eventually comes out on a flat bit of short grass with some hard stands amongst dunes.  Dunes on each side but panoramic views out to sea. Its an easy walk down to the beach (approx 50yds)  and other, longer walks, to each side. If you prefer there are a couple of c---s---s  on the Island. Lots to see and do. If you are heading up to Loch Maddy turn left off the A865 onto the B892 and you will eventually come to a WW2 airfield on the left that is still in commercial use today.  Other places we stayed:- Uig on Skye, Ullapool, (we went to the Loopallu [Ullapool backwards!]  annual Festival of music, Sawdocters etc! ) Cove, {north of Poolwe}, Unapool, beside the bridge, Durine, near to Smoo cave, John O'groats and loads more. We where out for five weeks on this one last September.
> Hope my ramblings help you,  Jim.



Thanks jimnliz, I will print off your info and will take it with me. I knew that someone would come up with the goods thanks again.


----------



## Big Westy (Jun 10, 2008)

we were up there a couple of years ago in a VW Devon.
no problem finding wildcamping spots in some astoundingly
beautiful places. went to bed after an incredible sunset only to 
be woken early in the morning with the side elevating roof pressing down 
hard on top of me.  ...... It can get MIGHTY windy up there , without any
warning... this was mid July.  Stayed that way for days.
Great camping at Luskentyre beach on Harris ..... 
freshwater tap outside the slightly dodgey public toilet.
If the weathers blowing hard ..... head for the converted blackhouse 
youth hostel at Gearannan on the west coast of Lewis ....
bikers , hikers , campers all descend here when it gets rough.
Great fun , ... & a night to remember , (vaguely;-)
Party hearty.


----------



## tresrikay (Jul 17, 2008)

*On the threshold of ADVENTURE*

Well the van is as ready as it will ever be, tanks are full (apart from water) not giving that heavy stuff a free ride. We are off to Arrochar on lock long for a couple of nights, then on to Oban for the ferry to Barra. The camera has a new s.d. card and my note book is ready. So I will be filling you all in on the best wild camping in the western Isles when I return. I am also doing an article that I hope will end up in print, so better add dictionary to list of reading materials. Thanks for the tips I have had here and elsewhere. I have been looking at spots on Google earth (cant believe the colour of that sea) but I bet its a wee bit cold. So if I dont get a chance to say Auvoir tomorrow, will post again in a couple of weeks. Let the adventure begin


----------



## steve4kay (Jul 19, 2008)

*nirvana*

when you get to barra head for the airport ( i kid you not ) plenty of parking next to the beach ! there is a water tap on the corner of the airport building and a small cafe within .toilet waste can be emptied at the public cons. further up the road.   some of berneray is hostile to motor homers but we found that the beach by the youth hostel is ok, no facilities !   google huisinis on lewis FANTASTIC !!! toilet and everything this is myall time favourite. check out the disused slipway for scarp.  otherwise every where is great. make sure you fill up with fuel no further on than inverness (tesco)  also google hebrides for attractions and visit the borve pottery just a few miles before the butt of ness lighthouse. there are plenty of places to fill and empty etc. usually by the ferry terminals.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Jul 19, 2008)

Rick, I forgot to mention,  you need to go to your local Tesco and ask for a very useful booklet on where all the tescos are!  I've forgotten what it's called as it's in the van, sorry. [bummer] It has everything you need to find them, maps directions postcodes etc.  Just use yer loaf and try and avoid filling up at tiny petrol stations. We paid £1-21 at one attached to a Spar shop up in the very N/East corner and that was last September!!  AND it was PETROL!  Have a brilliant time!!   Don't forget the lens cap!!  JIM.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Jul 19, 2008)

SORRY Rick, Liz has just walked in  so I asked her what it was called  and, without even stopping to think, she said "Tesco Store Locator."  Ah well..........can't win them all, Eh?    JIM.


----------



## ROOTY (Jul 19, 2008)

*stopping in oban*

a few years back we parked up for the night in oban. we were parked near to a war memorial on the sea road - it was very peaceful.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Jul 20, 2008)

Bugger, looks like I may have missed you , but if not have a safe trip and a great time.


----------

